# Has anyone seen a sturgeon?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi was just curious if anyone has ever seen a sturgeon selling at a lfs? if so around what price? i love these guys they look like prehistoric sharks

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=318544&highlight=sturgeon


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Sturgeon get HUGE... something like 5 feet or more. Plus they are endangered and probably on the CITIES list - meaning you'd need a license to keep them probably similar to Asian Arowana.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I doubt they are sold anywhere considering they reach 6.1m and weigh in over 1700lbs.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

These are pretty big fish and since the demand isn't high and they require quite a bit of money to keep, they aren't sold at most LFS. You can be able to find them at some specialty ones but I have never seen them at LFS in Toronto. Maybe go fishing? ahahaha I would keep lake caught fish if I had a big enough tank, maybe a few thousand gallon tank when I am much older and have the money for it ahaha. Off topic but my dream is to have a HUGE reef aquarium and swim in it


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Remember I use to own one? Got it at Gold Garden for $25ish

I fatten it up and release it at a private pond



BTW, sterlet sturgeon only reach 3ft in length (smallest species)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes Pj's in pickering got them once. They all died soon after they came in. I was disgusted.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Al's Mississauga had some fish-mosnter that was either a Spotted Gar or Sturgeon, both are endangered though. I'm not sure what it was, it had the "This tank is being prepared..." sign on it.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Remember I use to own one? Got it at Gold Garden for $25ish
> 
> I fatten it up and release it at a private pond
> 
> ...


really thanks i never knew they were sold in the gta, i always thought you caught it or ordered one. That one in the pic looks pretty nice.



Cypher said:


> Sturgeon get HUGE... something like 5 feet or more. Plus they are endangered and probably on the CITIES list - meaning you'd need a license to keep them probably similar to Asian Arowana.


really?? i never knew you needed a license to keep one. thanks for the info



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> These are pretty big fish and since the demand isn't high and they require quite a bit of money to keep, they aren't sold at most LFS. You can be able to find them at some specialty ones but I have never seen them at LFS in Toronto. Maybe go fishing? ahahaha I would keep lake caught fish if I had a big enough tank, maybe a few thousand gallon tank when I am much older and have the money for it ahaha. Off topic but my dream is to have a HUGE reef aquarium and swim in it


thanks for the info, i think thats everyone's dream to have a tank like that



Joeee said:


> Big Al's Mississauga had some fish-mosnter that was either a Spotted Gar or Sturgeon, both are endangered though. I'm not sure what it was, it had the "This tank is being prepared..." sign on it.


if i go in the area i shall check it out



Ciddian said:


> Yes Pj's in pickering got them once. They all died soon after they came in. I was disgusted.


that sucks, i guess they didn't know they are coldwater fish


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It is ridiculous that people even think of keeping them.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Saw them at Aquapets 4 years ago, and nowhere since.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

one of the stores in the plaza at Midland and Steeles had them awhile back. I think they were selling for $65.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

drknight said:


> one of the stores in the plaza at Midland and Steeles had them awhile back. I think they were selling for $65.


That is gold garden and those were white sturgeon


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I wish people wouldn't buy these kinds of fish. They are endangered in many areas for one and they're really monsters that no one can keep properly outside of a public aquarium. A full grown sturgeon needs a large pond to be remotely happy.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

About 10 years ago Big Al's Brampton had Sturgeons. They looked awesome and were about 6". Haven't seen any since.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

There are some smaller sturgeons that only get 3' in length, but its still a heck of a commitment.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Darkside said:


> There are some smaller sturgeons that only get 3' in length, but its still a heck of a commitment.


How long will it take them to get to 3' ?

Just want to know how long I can enjoy it in my 180 before I bring it back to lfs. LOL


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I don't know of any sturgeon in Canada that stay smaller than 5 feet.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tobalman said:


> How long will it take them to get to 3' ?
> 
> Just want to know how long I can enjoy it in my 180 before I bring it back to lfs. LOL


a few years



Cory said:


> I don't know of any sturgeon in Canada that stay smaller than 5 feet.


Sterlet sturgeon (3ft / wiki said they are from Europe, but you can find them in Canada from time to time)

-----------------

You should try keep paddlefish, they are more cuter than sturgeon


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The only place I know that has them is a fish farm in Thamesford near London, Ontario. I believe it is on Purple Hill Road. The man keeps the sturgeon in dug-out stock ponds 150ftx150ft. He also raises wild boars and pheasants etc. They are more of a zoo animal than a personal keeper, unless you get juvie and raise it and release it. LOL Maybe you can contact Ripley's who is planning the aquarium beside the CN Tower and see if you can build your tank there!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> The only place I know that has them is a fish farm in Thamesford near London, Ontario. I believe it is on Purple Hill Road. The man keeps the sturgeon in dug-out stock ponds 150ftx150ft. He also raises wild boars and pheasants etc. They are more of a zoo animal than a personal keeper, unless you get juvie and raise it and release it. LOL Maybe you can contact Ripley's who is planning the aquarium beside the CN Tower and see if you can build your tank there!


That is a white sturgeon, and probably 80+ years old


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> a few years


A few years is more than enough for me,

Thank you bigfishy.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thats a really nice sturgeon


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Cory said:


> I don't know of any sturgeon in Canada that stay smaller than 5 feet.


Scaphirhynchus platorynchus is just south of us and they stay around 3'.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

tobalman said:


> A few years is more than enough for me,
> 
> Thank you bigfishy.


It really depends on the sturgeon, obviously the large fish grow at different rates. The larger sturgeon species will also require a chiller for their long term health. Any chance you can post a picture?


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Darkside said:


> It really depends on the sturgeon, obviously the large fish grow at different rates. The larger sturgeon species will also require a chiller for their long term health. Any chance you can post a picture?


Thank you Darkside,
I don't have any sturgeon, but I will post a picture as soon as I get one.


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

big als in vaughan had a pair about a year ago, i was going to buy them, but i did not  i think they were in the $35- 50 range.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the sturgeon available in LFS's are from fish farms, therefore they aren't taken from the wild. However they do get much larger than the average home aquarist can handle and they do require colder temperatures. 

Having said all of that though, if you had a large deep shaded pond have fun!


----------



## SpeedFactor (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Al's in Kitchener had one last week. I think it was $30 and 4-5" in length.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Rediculous thing to stock at an LFS.



W


----------

